# Loud Humming Noise



## 00Syntra (May 9, 2005)

Was up people....

My G/F has a 2000 Sentra that has a loud humming noise in the front of the car. It happens around 40-60 mph. She seems to think it is the "steering", but I wanted to see what ya'll think!

Holla Back......


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Have you heard it? If you can supply a little more info that would be great.

My first thought would be tires but that could be way off. Wheel bearings will hummmmmmmmm too when they are starting to get tired.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

HATEnFATE said:


> My first thought would be tires but that could be way off. Wheel bearings will hummmmmmmmm too when they are starting to get tired.


Ditto on the tires, and the hubs... alignment can do that too. What happens when she lets go of the wheel at ~60mph?


----------



## 00Syntra (May 9, 2005)

HATEnFATE said:


> Have you heard it? If you can supply a little more info that would be great.
> 
> Thinks for trying to help me. When we were in the car yesterday, she was at about 40-45 when I heard it. It was like a long deep hum. It does not last for very long. When she shook the steering wheel, it lightened up but came back. It is not constant, it starts every now and then and goes away in a couple of seconds. It sounds like it is more on her (driver side) than on Passenger. I would say by ear front left/center.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## 00Syntra (May 9, 2005)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> Ditto on the tires, and the hubs... alignment can do that too. What happens when she lets go of the wheel at ~60mph?


the sound goes away and then it comes back every so often. It is not a constant noise, just loud when it does happen. At first she thought it was the road, but the it started happening on the inter-state highway.

?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

00Syntra said:


> the sound goes away and then it comes back every so often. It is not a constant noise, just loud when it does happen.


Sounds like it could be the hub, or CV joint. How many miles on the car? You might want to take it in to a shop, after about 60k miles you can start to run into suspension wear. Thats my suspision, someting in the front end. You could try rotating the tires just to double check.


----------



## 00Syntra (May 9, 2005)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> Sounds like it could be the hub, or CV joint. How many miles on the car? You might want to take it in to a shop, after about 60k miles you can start to run into suspension wear. Thats my suspision, someting in the front end. You could try rotating the tires just to double check.



The car has like 108,000 miles on it as of sunday.


----------



## mge_1 (Apr 4, 2005)

*help!!!! similar humming and buzzing sound...*

ok ya i have a similar problem... now i dont check this forum much but if someone has any info please email me at [email protected]

my 02 sentra specv [110K miles] humming or buzzing sound is coming from the front of the car also.

it starts to humm or buzz as soon as i start driving and it gets louder as i get to 60mph. its at its loudest at 60mph and kinda dies down the faster i go from there.

now the humming or buzzing sound happens only when i am going straight or turning right.

the sound stops when i turn the steering wheel slightly to the left or i actually make a left turn.

could it be the car's cv joints? but i also checked and verified all cv joint boots are intacked with no cracks or tears...

what could it be? wheel hub? if so the sound of a bad wheel hub should be a thumping noise right? this sound i am talking about is sure not a thumping sound but a buzzing or humming sound.

i also rotated the wheels and its still there.

i can't figure it out and its driving me nuts since its pretty annoying. you know what i mean?

if anyone have any slight clue or have experience what i am going through with my specv please let me know. thank you.

marc enriquez
www.revtechracing.com
aim: mjcorp7652
[email protected]
[email protected]

hope to hear from someone - thanks!


----------

